# Bow season in Oregon



## alderman (Sep 8, 2009)

Son in law's hunting partner with his trophy.


----------



## jjett84724 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ooohhh!!! I want to go!


----------



## Spotted Owl (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice work on a dandy bull. 

We will be having tag soup until the late season, hopefully then the soup will have more substance.



Owl


----------



## deeker (Sep 30, 2009)

Our rifle elk seasons opens in a week.

Been deer hunting for the last week, muzzleloader.


----------



## NWRick044 (Oct 1, 2009)

Fine Bull! And a hunt with memories to last a lifetime. Makes me homesick. I'm originally from the Roseburg area and hunted primarily the Tioga Unit (coastal jungle). Lots of memories there too. Had all good years there. Good as it was a time to de-stress, relax and enjoy the mountains. Some years were good for bringing home the meat, others not, none the less it was getting back home. Be safe out there and good luck to all this season!


----------

